# voe exhaust system



## joseph3663 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about putting a voe exhaust system on my 1968 gto from waldon exhaust. Does anyone have any experience with these types of exhaust systems. Does it increase horsepower or is it even worth it. I would think the "cool" factor would be there. Also what is the widest rear tire can a 68 goat accommodate without tubbing it. Any input would be appreciated, Thank you, :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

IMHO...the VOE system will work for a while then fail due to heat and soot. If you are lucky, it will fail shut. IT is expensive, use the $700 on something else.....my $.02...Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You could do what I did... recreate the "spriit" of the VOE system using a pair of electric cutouts. I fabricated a control switch for them that looks like the VOE system control.

Bear


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> You could do what I did... recreate the "spriit" of the VOE system using a pair of electric cutouts. I fabricated a control switch for them that looks like the VOE system control.
> 
> Bear


This is exactly what I thought about doing! Where was the original VOE located on the exhaust system?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The original system consisted of special mufflers that had vacuum operated (hence the term "VOE") diaphragms on them that opened and closed ports in the muffler to alter the sound. I don't think the system ever completely bypassed the mufflers, it just provided a shortcut path so that "not as much" of the muffler got used. Strictly speaking, most states have laws on the books that prohibit using devices that can completely bypass the muffler.

Bear


----------



## joseph3663 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for replays, maybe I was jumping the gun a little bit. :cheers


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I worked with Tom Hand and owned Waldron's Exhaust when we re-introduced the VOE mufflers.

There IS a performance improvement when switching from quiet mode to open mode, but even in open mode the VOE mufflers do not flow as well as current "straight-through" performance mufflers. (e.g. Goerlich XLerator, Dynomax UltraFlo, Magnaflow Universal Performance, etc).

In our dyno tests, "open" mode test results showed approximately 10% higher peak torque readings and 5% to 7% higher peak HP readings than "quiet" mode. With the best "straight-through" performance mufflers, we realized an addition 5% increase (above "open" mode levels) in both torque and HP output.

In open mode, the VOE mufflers performed about the same as a typical "turbo" muffler design. Quiet mode test results were equal to the results achieved with a typical OEM muffler.

The mufflers and the internal valves are constructed of stainless steel and I am not aware of any units that have stopped working due to soot or heat. The vacuum actuator that controls the valve function is a serviceable part that can be quickly and easily replaced if it fails. If the vacuum actuator does fail, the muffler defaults to "quiet" mode.

I ran a personal durability test with a VOE muffler on my full-size GMC pick-up, including Michigan winters with typical salt exposure. I had no issues with the muffler functions. I probably had about 35k miles on that muffler when I sold the truck.

HTH.


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Also, the VOE was a rare option to have, but I always heard that it wasn't that "cool" of a feature on the original 70 GTO's that had them because they didn't really sound that much louder. The commercial pontiac came out with made them sound better than they really did when opened.

Nice to have, but not very functional. 

It'd be interesting to compare an original set to the reproductions that are now out.


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Joseph, please check your private messages file. I sent your a few commons anout the new VOE mufflers we all had so much fun working on and rereleasing. 
Thank you much,
Tom Hand


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

VOEGTO, and blue to 70....I hope you don't think I was bad mouthing your product....NEVER MY INTENT. I don't know who BLUE is, but I have heard of Tom Hand and respect his opinions....Like I stated in my post, just my $.02........Eric


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Eric, not at all. No offense intended or taken by any of us!

I would like to comment that there was indeed a large difference in sound when new but mainly because in the quiet mode, the exhaust was choked so severely. The patent clearly shows that at one point, the full exhaust passes through a hole not much larger than 1.625" in diameter. This is only 1 5/8", a far cry from the 2.5" and larger diameter pipes many of us are used to now. 

One last comment, the ones we built from 2003 till now have outlasted most of the stockers.  And, the nice thing is that they do not plug with soot nor corrode and stick because of the new, more expensive metals we were able to use. One has to remember that back then, as now, cost is a major issue for automakers and GM could not afford mufflers that cost even, say $15, when stockers may have been only $7 or $8. Over a large group of cars, that additional cost would have driven accounting through the roof. When we redid them, use of a $7.50, 304 st. st. disc made no difference as compared to a $350 muffler so we used them to prevent any metal-to-metal corrosion and subsequent sticking.

Take care all,
Tom Hand


----------

